# Sonax in Germany where?



## szabibmw

Hello Guys,
I will stay few days in Bischofswiesen and my question is that, where can i buy Sonax products for a good price at nearby (50-70 km)?
Or has it any detailer or "autoteile" shop where can i found e.g. Sonax, Meguiar's, Collinite... ?
Thanks for help!


----------



## 66Rob

When I drove through Germany in February most of the Fuel stations sold a good selection of Sonax products.


----------



## Ghostrider

The standart sonax range you could get easily at the most DIY warehouses (OBI, Globus, Toom). But I think most people but their stuff online: cheaper and more range


----------



## Teufel

ATU sells them big chain in Germany like Harfords in the UK


----------



## black_e92

I would go to an A.T.U. store, or would buy something in the Internet to ship it to your hotel. There a lot of shop who ships in one or MAXIMUM two days...


----------



## Pif

I've buy from this german site -https://www.lupus-autopflege.de/
very fast delivery, perfect communication.


----------



## SunnyBoi

I was in Munich and visited all the nearby stores. Did not get the stuff I wanted. Went online, ordered everything at Lupus. +1 from me for Lupus Autopflege!



Pif said:


> I've buy from this german site -https://www.lupus-autopflege.de/
> very fast delivery, perfect communication.


----------

